# Gaming Weirdies Unite!



## Teapig91 (Dec 10, 2012)

Hello everybody!

As someone who chokes up whenever I hit Push-To-Talk I thought about having a go at making a Steam group just for lovely nerdy gaming weirdies who enjoy co-operative zombie-bothering and the like. The catch is that we'd try use some of our gaming time to overcome this terrible fear of other humans together in-between blasting the crusty brainless ones – preferably through the use of dreaded microphones (though I'm not opposed to people sticking to keyboard). 

I assumed something like this would exist already but after a cursory glance through the 'geek' forums I couldn't find anything. If something is already up and running please let me know! I haven't decided on a name yet, but I'd like to keep it to something a little more subtle than “WE'VE ALL GOT INTENSE SOCIAL ISSUES LOL”.

It's scary. I know that it's scary, but I also know that there must be folks out there like myself who'd be up for this sort of thing.

…
Right? :3


----------



## Ledgarden (May 3, 2013)

Sure I'd be open to something like that.


----------



## BiagioScanz444 (May 8, 2013)

Call it the Zombie Muters Of Anerdica and you will be gold.


----------



## Teapig91 (Dec 10, 2012)

So, that's one willing participant and one (albeit glorious) name suggestion.

118 views and 2 responses? C'mon you lurkers! I know there's *at-least* couple more of you who'd have an interest in this sort of thing. 

Also, Biagio, though I'm almost certain your post is dripping with sarcasm - intent is such a hard thing to discern on the inter-webs sometimes - I'm actually quite fond of it. It's infinitely more pleasing than any of my ideas so far ^^


----------



## Jig210 (Jan 24, 2013)

What is the timezone you are in man? I did this with a dude about a month ago and it turned out we were never on at the same time because he lives in australia and I the US. I'd be interested if you live in the same timezone. If not then it would be kind of hard.

I like pretty much any co-op multiplayer game. Ive got quite a few but havn't gotten around to playing them because I can never find anyone. I'm a sucker for the steam sales.


----------



## Teapig91 (Dec 10, 2012)

Hey there Jig! I'm from the UK, so it's GMT+1 at the moment because, contrary to what my five senses are currently telling me, it is apparently "summer-time". I've got bags of free time and a perilously irregular sleeping pattern so finding the time shouldn't be too much of a struggle - it's not uncommon for me to be gaming well beyond the bedtime of any sensible human.

As regards to games - a focus on co-op games was definitely what I had in mind, though I wouldn't be against competitive stuff if people were interested.

Specifically, I was thinking maybe some L4D1/2, TF2 Man Vs Machine (The fact that it costs exactly £0.00 helps!), maybe even some Torchlight 2 if folks were up to it. Hell, I've been meaning to find some co-op buddies for Trine 2 for yonks now! Anyone is more than welcome to make suggestions =) I can't promise I'll be able to snatch up suggested titles right away but steam sales do a fine job of making things a bit more manageable.


----------



## gitforcegemini (May 15, 2013)

Sign me up! I'd love to play some multiplayer with folks who can empathise with my irrational (or is it?) fear of people, even on the internet.


----------



## Teapig91 (Dec 10, 2012)

After literally *minutes* of soul searching, I have decided to name the group
'Tea & Toast & Zombies'. I believe it does a fine job of conveying the offer of internet friendship in a safe and homely environment. Also zombies. You can PM me here or add Teapig on Steam if you'd like an invite.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

SAS has a kinda semi-official Steam group already:

http://steamcommunity.com/groups/quietfury

It hasn't taken off as well as hoped though, I think we're all a bit too anxious to start things like tournaments / regular co-ops and stuff :b


----------



## Teapig91 (Dec 10, 2012)

Bleh! I could have swore I searched through his whole ruddy sub-forum for something before making this post ><
Ah well! Cheers for letting me know, Mr Samurai. I can see from the steam page that you've already got quite a few folks in your group. Got room for a few more? =) If there's already a sizable group going I'd be silly to carry on with this one.


----------



## gitforcegemini (May 15, 2013)

Teapig91 said:


> If there's already a sizable group going I'd be silly to carry on with this one.


I don't know about anyone else, but I'd prefer joining a group at it's formation. Nobody likes to be the new guy, let alone someone with an anxiety disorder!


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm down. What would we be playing?


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Teapig91 said:


> Bleh! I could have swore I searched through his whole ruddy sub-forum for something before making this post ><
> Ah well! Cheers for letting me know, Mr Samurai. I can see from the steam page that you've already got quite a few folks in your group. Got room for a few more? =) If there's already a sizable group going I'd be silly to carry on with this one.


Hey, well I'd hate to be the guy that smashed your ambitions (& you seemed to have planned a lot for this) so you're welcome to join and be a mod in the group if you want.


----------



## Teapig91 (Dec 10, 2012)

So. I'm in a bit of a pickle here. 
On the one hand, I'd love to come and be a mod over on quiet fury and get some events set up.
On the other, a handful of people have expressed interest of being a part of a group in its infancy. Now, truth be told I'd feel a little bit strange running my own little group when a semi-official one already exists, but I don't see any reason why people can't have membership in both, if they like.
*shrug* perhaps Tea, Toast &Zombies could be a little sub-group for those actively seeking co-op? =)
Right then! Anyone who's still up for this, please either PM me your steam name or add Teapig to get an invite.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

I agree I would rather join a group as it starts up. Being the new one is never any fun. I like smaller groups as well.


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

I am a part of this group (quietfury) and I never have once used it. I haven't used Steam in a while so that may be it even though I am always online. The group isn't that big so don't be afraid of that (less than 50 members atm).


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

I'd be down for gaming, I made a similar thread like this before yet no one wanted to, so I just drifted off lol. It's whatever, if you wanna game with me and have some of the same games as me by gleaming what I put in my profile, hit me up, yo. Peace.

I prefer small groups as well, in my WoW days I was in big guilds only cause I had to, yet I preferred to interact with a smaller knit group of people, it was less stressful.


----------



## Teapig91 (Dec 10, 2012)

This post is not a shameless bump.

Please find enclosed the most wonderful thing I could find at a moment's notice as an apology.

You're welcome.


----------

